# Medicare payment for code G0151



## himanib (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone know where to find  Medicare payment  for code G0151 when the services performed by a physical therapist in a home health care setting? Is there a specific link that takes to Medicare fee schedule for the services provided by non-physician practitioners?


----------



## dholme8403@aol.com (Feb 16, 2016)

*G0151, g0152, g0153*

Does anyone have an answer to what Medicare reimburses on these codes in a home health care setting?  Please.


----------



## GMBILLING (Dec 31, 2021)

Does Medicare Pay G0151 & G0152? It's not showing on the fee schedule.  Do Commerical and MCO pay?


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 1, 2022)

GMBILLING said:


> Does Medicare Pay G0151 & G0152? It's not showing on the fee schedule.  Do Commerical and MCO pay?


These codes are for use by home health agencies and are reimbursed under the Home Health PPS.  Medicare doesn't pay them under the physician fee schedule or outpatient hospital payment systems.


----------

